# Scarborough Thursday morning 23 Nov (North Brisbane)



## andybear (Jan 15, 2006)

I am hoping to get on the water sometime before 0500. Normally launching from the beach that is close to the Scarborough Hotel.

It is SWMBOAAT's birthday, that day, and she has most graciously granted permission for me to go fishing. I just have this nagging feeling that I am falling into some sort of trap though! ..... it all seems just too easy....If I can catch a huge catfish, I will be off the hook. Trouble is, I am not really targeting catfish.

Oh well, I will blunder on blindly, and hope it all works out.

Cheers all, Andybear :lol:


----------

